# Xingyiquan Applications



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2013)

Remember much of this is demonstration, in a real fight no one would expect anyone to hang their arm out there and wait nor would the person doing the application miss





















One guy is Xingyiquan the other is Sanshou


----------

